# How to identify quality juice



## Dillon (29/1/15)

I have a twisp and want to start trying out different flavor juices. What brands would you guys suggest, or what should I look out for in terms of quality and if it is suitable for my twisp. I bought the variety pack from twisp and they are all to sweet from my licking so need to find another flavor.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PuffingCrow (29/1/15)

Dillon said:


> I have a twisp and want to start trying out different flavor juices. What brands would you guys suggest, or what should I look out for in terms of quality and if it is suitable for my twisp. I bought the variety pack from twisp and they are all to sweet from my licking so need to find another flavor.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi @Dillon I think as a vapor's we are all on the lookout for that ultimate juice, good place to start in my opinion is Vapourmountain juice its my go to juices and many guys and girls on this website use them www.vapourmountain.co.za , currently im trying Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk and must say I am very impressed but it is a very expensive juice, there are a lot of local juice guys that are fantastic and they all deserve credit I haven't heard of one local juice guy getting bad rep on there juice.


----------



## Dillon (29/1/15)

@PuffingCrow Thanks for the info. I just read somewhere to be careful of the juice you buy as some cheaper brands add ingredients which could be harmful.


----------



## Riaz (29/1/15)

hi @Dillon 

please have a look through this thread

these are juices that have been tried and tested, and rated the best among the lot.

im sure you will find something you fancy here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

Hi @Dillon

I observed a strange thing with my Twisps when I was using them.
I found that other juices did not taste as good in the Twisp compared to the Twisp juices.
For the Twisp device, I found the Twisp juices worked and tasted the best. I didn't try all the non-Twisp juices I have now in my Twisp device - but quite a few of them and I did not get great results.

I do know that the Twisp juice is made specifically to work with the Twisp Clearo.
The thickness of the juice and its contents and flavouring seem to work well on the Twisp device at the power it is.

As an example, I recall getting some Heathers Heavenly Vapes imported naturally extracted tobacco flavours - and I was so excited and tried them in my Twisp. They were not great at all. Muted and didnt taste good. These are award winning high quality juices. Several months later I tried the same juices in different equipment and these same juices were unbelievable. Granted, a lot changed equipment wise and power wise - but just to share an example so it may help you.

That said, go for it - no harm in trying

I will second Vapour Mountain as a good starting point because they have a number of great flavours, are very popular, well priced and are available in smaller sample sizes. There are several other great local juice manufacturers - SkyBlue, VapeKing, Craft Vapour and Vape Elixir. Go slowly and pick one or two flavours from each and see what you like. Don't throw the juice away if you are not mad about it - keep it to try on other equipment later on and at different power levels.


----------



## Dillon (30/1/15)

Thanks @Riaz will go have a look

@Silver, the only reason I am looking at alternatives is because I have found all the twisp juices to be too sweet for my liking. Have ordered a few from vapour mountain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (30/1/15)

Vapour Mountain Juices!!!!!!!!!

That was the only other juice I used on Twisp and they were great, personally I'd say better for the Twisp devices. If you're recently off the stinkies, I suggest the VM4 and Banana Cream flavours to start. I bought 6 10ml flavours to try first and those were the re-orders since the fruity and menthol stuff didn't cut it coming from stinkies.

There's a lot of other good stuff out there for for the Twaip alone, I think Vapour Mountain is it.

PS: I also searched for exactly what you you looking for for a couple of weeks before settling on them. Quite concerning when you consider putting the stuff into your lungs and Twsip telling you that they have the only approved juice in the country and they used deionized water etc so it's safe implying others are not but 8 months later, and this is still awesome.


----------



## Dillon (30/1/15)

Thanks @Ashley A will give those a try


----------

